# hollywood



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

i was hoping you could help me and tell me what sighns to look for when reb bellies mating or breeding what ever i.have noticed very strange things going on like colour changes in some fish and very teritoral fish to also alot of miner fighing and weird gill dancing if u like

any of this ring any bells cheers woody


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

PM? Also, search works really well!

From what Ive read you can expect them to change to a dark colour, and act a little more aggresive (no necessarily hurting each other though) and territorial over a certain area. Also burrowing in the sand or gravel is a good sign that you might have breeding in the future!


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> PM? Also, search works really well!
> 
> From what Ive read you can expect them to change to a dark colour, and act a little more aggresive (no necessarily hurting each other though) and territorial over a certain area. Also burrowing in the sand or gravel is a good sign that you might have breeding in the future!


 yeh i wanted his personal opinion also i no serch works dont have to tell me cheers for your input


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

jackburton said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > PM? Also, search works really well!
> ...


 then you should have used PM if you were after his opinion!!

Also everything I found was mainly written by him when I searched!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Sorry guys.

Craig stated the most obvious signs (Good Job!). Heres the sequence:

1. Pair darkens up and claims a small territory.
2. Aggressive nipping occurs.
3. Pair works together creating a nesting site by blowing head first with tail pointing up. Occassional nipping occurs during this time.
4. Once the site is ready the pair (side by side) approach the nest and wiggle slowly releasing sperm to fertilize the site prior to egg release and during egg release. 
5. Eggs are released while the pair approachs the nest(wiggling side by side) 
6. Once the eggs have been completely released the male guards the eggs and female leaves to recover (eat and heal).
7. The male airates the nesting site by blowing and furiously guards from intruders.

Jack,

Just leave them alone looks like they will spawn.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

thats exactly how mine did it.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

OK CHEERS THANKS FOR ALL THE INFO ITS PRITTY MUCH WHAT I THOUGHT ANYWAY.ERM I HAVE 6 REDS IN A 125 WILL THAT MAKE A DIFF ? SHOULDNT IN MY OPINNION


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

jackburton said:


> OK CHEERS THANKS FOR ALL THE INFO ITS PRITTY MUCH WHAT I THOUGHT ANYWAY.ERM I HAVE 6 REDS IN A 125 WILL THAT MAKE A DIFF ? SHOULDNT IN MY OPINNION


 No difference. They know when conditions are right and will spawn in the condition that they are in whether there's 6 or 10 p's in the tank. Only problem occurs when larger numbers are kept, the eggs will scatter from all the comotion of the P's. So its much more difficult to collect the eggs.


----------

